# Cold Smoke Temperature



## bill ace 350 (Nov 21, 2020)

Curious as to what temperature range they consider cold smoking. 

I shoot for 50 degrees or less.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 21, 2020)

I did Bear's extra smokey bacon last time and by far the best I have done.  I use to do like you but now stick with Bear's.


----------



## Murray (Nov 21, 2020)

Someone will come along with the temperatures, I forgot what the range is. For me in the winter I aim for 80F max and let the MES drift down to 40ishF then turn on the MES and heat to around 65F then shut it off and let it climb to about 80ish then fall back to 40F, repeat. One thing I have noticed I need to smoke longer in the colder winter than in the warmer summer to get the same level of smoke. About one and a half times longer in the winter than the summer. If I had a better way to regulate cabinet temperature(PID)  I would have better control of cabinet temperature and no fiddling around. Someday!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2020)

Per Marianski:
Cold smoke: 52-71F
Warm smoke: 73-104F
Hot smoke: 105-140F

Some guys swear that colder is better but I have no experience with that.  I also agree that colder is milder than hot but have not formed an opinion whether that it gives better results or not but lots of folks say that it is.  I am running a loin now in the warm range for the first time.  I ran one 2 weeks ago at typical smoke cook temps and I am very interested in comparing.  Plan to SV to cook.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 22, 2020)

When i cold smoke at temperatures below 40, i cold smoke for several days. Ill leave it in the smoker between smoke and rest periods.

Saves taking it in and out of the refrigerator. 

I have 6 pieces  of belly done in Pop's brine hitting the trash can smoker today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

Well I’m down here in Florida so cold smoking is anything under 90 degrees. That’s what I do my bacon & lox at & they always come out very good.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2020)

To me it depends on what I'm Smoking:
If I want to Smoke Cheese, I use a Temp low enough to avoid melting the Cheese.
If I'm Smoking Belly Bacon, I use a "Warm Smoke", between 100° and 130°, which is low enough to avoid Rendering any Fat, but warm enough to get Better Color & flavor in Half the time of Cold Smoking. My 10 to 11 hours, as Opposed to 20 to 40 hours.
Like This:   Bacon (Extra Smoky)


Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 23, 2020)

34 degrees today. Just put 4 of the 6 pieces in the trash can smoker. Might do the other 2 pieces in the MES for a hot smoke.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 23, 2020)

I thought true cold smoking was under 40 degrees like when u add smoke to fresh sausage ?


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 23, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Curious as to what temperature range they consider cold smoking.
> 
> I shoot for 50 degrees or less.


yes... up to 60F is considered cold smoking... above 70F is alredy considered as thermal processing...
up to 60F (15C) smoking temp. + cure#2 + aging at 65% to 75% RH in 60F environment and you get what you see hanging above counters in old school butcher stores...

Here is pic of bacon slab I smoked @ 60F for 5 days using apple pellets...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> I thought true cold smoking was under 40 degrees like when u add smoke to fresh sausage ?



Smoking Fresh meat, aka, No Cure Added, you are Correct. You need to stay below 40°F if smoking more than 1 hour.
For Cured Sausage, like Kielbasa, and Cured Meat, Bacon, Ham, etc. Above Temps are accurate...HOT Smoke for Un-Cured Meat is 180°F or higher...JJ


----------

